# MacBook Pro



## &#40845;Nami (5. März 2010)

hi leute,

ich bin am überlegen mir ein neues Notebook zu kaufen und zwar ein Macbook Pro die frage ist lohnt es sich und laufen darauf auch alle Programme wie auch aktuelle Spiele habt ihr mit den Macbook pro schon erfahrungen gesammelt und welche schwächen hat es weil es gibt ja auch einige gute Neuerungen an den Macbook Pro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Beleuchtete Tastatur.*
 Ein Umgebungslichtsensor aktiviert die Tastaturbeleuchtung in schwach beleuchteten Umgebungen. In Aktion sehen




 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Multi-Touch-Trackpad*
 Verwende Fingerbewegungen auf dem geräumigen und glatten Multi-Touch-Trackpad, das auch als Taste dient. In Aktion sehen




 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Dein Büro zum Mitnehmen.*
 Mit dem MacBook Pro bist du bestens für die drahtlose Welt gerüstet, ob zu Hause, im Büro oder unterwegs, denn die 802.11n Technologie ist bereits integriert.[sup]4[/sup] Das MacBook Pro findet automatisch verfügbare Netzwerke – und du kannst sofort darauf zugreifen. Ebenfalls integriert ist die Bluetooth-Technologie für die Anbindung kabelloser Geräte. Und mit der neuen integrierten Batterie, die länger durchhält als je zuvor, schaffst du alles, was zu tun ist – ganz gleich, wo du gerade bist.


*Überall gleichzeitig.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geschickt integriert – und fast versteckt – befindet sich über dem Bildschirm des MacBook eine iSight Kamera. So kannst du mit iChat überall sein ohne wirklich da zu sein. Videochatte mit bis zu drei Freunden, zeige einem Kollegen ein Video oder eine Präsentation einem Kunden.[sup]5[/sup] Mit der iSight Kamera und Photobooth kannst du auch Schnappschüsse mit lustigen Fotoeffekten verfremden. Und dafür musst du keine Zeit verschwenden, um Software zu installieren oder die Kamera zu konfigurieren. Sie funktioniert einfach, wie alles beim Mac.


*DVDs superschnell brennen.*
 Nach Schnitt und letzten Korrekturen an deinem eigenen Video-Meisterwerk in iMovie und iDVD kannst du das Video im superschnellen 8x SuperDrive Laufwerk deines MacBook Pro auf eine DVD brennen. Und da das SuperDrive Laufwerk auch Double-Layer-DVDs bescheiben kann (DVDs mit fast 9 GB Speicherplatz), lassen sich auf diese Weise hervorragend Daten sichern.


*Grafiken in voller Blüte.*
 Das MacBook Pro setzt in Sachen Geschwindigkeit und Qualität beim Spielen ganz neue Maßstäbe. Gar nicht zu reden von der gestochen scharfen Wiedergabe bei grafikintensiven Programmen wie Aperture und Motion. Der in jedem MacBook Pro integrierte energiesparende NVIDIA GeForce 9400M Grafikprozessor bringt nicht nur Topleistung bei alltäglichen Aufgaben, sondern sorgt auch dafür, dass die Batterie länger hält. Das 17" MacBook Pro und bestimmte 15" Modelle sind zusätzlich mit dem dedizierten NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT Grafikprozessor ausgestattet. Dieser liefert Turbo-Grafikleistung für alle grafikintensiven Aufgaben. Weitere Infos zur Grafikleistung des MacBook Pro




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ein brillanter Bildschirm.*
 Sofort nach dem Aufklappen des MacBook Pro hast du den brillanten Bildschirm in voller Helligkeit vor dir. Aber das ist nur einer der glanzvollen Aspekte dieses Widescreen-Bildschirms mit LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung und Hochglanzanzeige. Er bietet auch einen um 60 Prozent größeren Farbraum gegenüber früheren Bildschirmgenerationen und sorgt so für noch sattere und lebendigere Farben. Alles, was du siehst, einschließlich des superdünnen Bildschirms selbst, sieht einfach fantastisch aus. Durch die nahtlose Glaseinfassung wird der Bildschirm stabil und langlebig. Außerdem ist er besonders energieeffizient sowie frei von Quecksilber und Arsen und damit umweltfreundlicher denn je.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Bahnbrechende Batterielaufzeit.*
 Mit der integrierten Batterie hält das MacBook Pro pro Aufladung bis zu 7 oder 8 Stunden durch. Video ansehen







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*MacBook Pro ab 1.149 €*

Das hört sich ja alles gut an aber ist es auch wirklich so gut und stimmt das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. März 2010)

&#40845;Nami schrieb:


> ich bin am überlegen mir ein neues Notebook zu kaufen und zwar ein Macbook Pro die frage ist lohnt es sich und laufen darauf auch alle Programme wie auch aktuelle Spiele habt ihr mit den Macbook pro schon erfahrungen gesammelt und welche *schwächen* hat es weil es gibt ja auch einige gute Neuerungen an den Macbook Pro



überteuerte Müll von apple zum Spielen nicht geignet und Software muss du Spitzelle für MAC kaufen.


----------



## Tikume (5. März 2010)

Naja, die Tastatur ist beleuchtet. Das ist schon was.


----------



## Rethelion (5. März 2010)

Wenn du ein Notebook zum spielen suchst, dann nimm kein Macbook. 
Beim Macbook ist das P/L-Verhältnis einfach mies und wenn du spielen willst wirst du dir eh noch Windows installieren, und dann kannst dir den Mac gleich sparen.


----------



## &#40845;Nami (5. März 2010)

zur not habe ich noch mein großen Rechner geht mehr darum das ich gerne mein Notebook mit zu Freunden nehmen würde sofern Programme gut drauf laufen und die Performance und das Design stimmen bin eh mehr bei Communitys unterwegs als das ich in letzter zeit spiele


----------



## muehe (5. März 2010)

welches denn überhaupt 13" , 15" , 17" ?


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2010)

_Letztendlich muss du wissen was dir wichtiger ist - das schicke Aussehen,die tollen Programme,das super Betriebssystem (uvm.) oder ob du doch eher spielen willst,Windows bevorzugst und und und.._
_
_
_Ich hatte jahrelang einen "normalen" PC und hab seit einiger Zeit nun einen 27" iMac und bin vollkommen zufrieden..schaue mir FullHD Filme an,werde bald mit dem Fotografieren anfangen und auf dem iMac sehen Foto´s einfach atemberaubend aus..dazu noch die tolle Bearbeitungssoftware und und und.._
_
_
_
_
_Ich bin mit meinem Geld einfach losgegangen und hatte eigentlich ganz andere Sachen auf der Liste (FullHD TV,Kamera,Konsole etc..) und bin letztendlich beim iMac hängengeblieben als ich ihn zum ersten mal live gesehen und auch benutzt habe.._
_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_
_Was ich damit jetzt eigentlich sagen wollte : Die Entscheidung kann dir keiner abnehmen..geh am besten mal los und begriffel das Macbook einfach mal live und teste ein wenig die vorinstallierten Programme und das Betriebssystem..das wäre mein Rat._
_
_
_PS : Wegen der Spieleleistung kannst du zB. bei Youtube mal schauen.._


----------



## Soramac (5. März 2010)

Was für Spiele sollen es denn sein und wenn, was für ein MacBook Pro?, 13, 15, 17 und dann was für eins.


----------



## Caps-lock (5. März 2010)

> zur not habe ich noch mein großen Rechner geht mehr darum das ich gerne mein Notebook mit zu Freunden nehmen würde sofern Programme gut drauf laufen und die Performance und das Design stimmen bin eh mehr bei Communitys unterwegs als das ich in letzter zeit spiele



Haben alle deine Freunde auch MacBooks ? Wenn du der einzige bist, ist es wohl mumpitz einen überteuerten Laptop zu kaufen der zu nichts kompatibel ist was deine Freunde haben.
Und um bei Communitys unterwegs zu sein reicht ein 300 € eePC.



> Das hört sich ja alles gut an aber ist es auch wirklich so gut und stimmt das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis?



Du willst ein Apple Produkt kaufen und stellst diese Frage ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Mit der integrierten Batterie hält das MacBook Pro pro Aufladung bis zu 7 oder 8 Stunden durch


Wenn du was damit machst ? 8 Stunden lang den Bildschirm ohne Hintergrundbeleuchtung anschauen ?



> Der in jedem MacBook Pro integrierte energiesparende NVIDIA GeForce 9400M Grafikprozessor bringt nicht nur Topleistung bei alltäglichen Aufgaben


tägliche Aufgaben wie Emails abrufen, Surfen, Müll rausbringen aber NICHT Spielen !



> Dein Büro zum Mitnehmen und die beleuchtete Tastatur



Wlan / Bluetooth ist eigentlich so normal in Notebooks, das man es nicht erwähnen braucht ^^ und zu einer beleuchteten Tastatur in nem Notebook sag ich nix. 


Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nochmal direkt die Apple Homepage zitieren:


> Aktuelle 3D-Spiele wie "Call of Duty" und "Quake" laufen mit atemberaubender grafischer Perfektion


Quake ist von 1997 und selbst WENN Quake 4 meinen, werben sie mit einem Spiel was von 2005 ist. Das anderen Spiel was jetzt 6 mal so schnell läuft (sie schreiben nicht was der Grundwert war) ist Call of Duty 4. Ein hochaktuelles Spiel von 2007.
Ich persönlich würde mich veralbert fühlen wenn ich das lesen. Da 3-5 Jahre im Computerbereich eher nicht als aktuell zu bezeichnen sind.


----------



## muehe (5. März 2010)

puh das mit der 9600er 512MB mal schlappe 2099€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



haben die Dinger garkeinen HDMI ?


----------



## Yaggoth (5. März 2010)

Das P/L-Verhältnis in Form von € zu Rechenleistung passt einfach nicht. Das bestreitet eigentlich auch selten einer.

Ein Mac hat eben andere Vorzüge, welche von manchen angenommen werden, und von anderen (mir z.B.) für weniger wichtig erachtet werden.

Daher rate ich zumeist von einem Mac-Kauf ab, da sich die meisten nicht über Vor- und Nachteile im klaren sind und dementsprechend auch eher die Nachteile (mehr Kohle ausgegeben oder aber früher veraltet da langsamer) spüren.


----------



## Caps-lock (5. März 2010)

Ah mir ist grad aufgefallen, das sie mit bahnbrechender Spiellleistung bei den momentan State of the Art Games: Doom 3 und Unreal Tournament 2004 werben oO
Aktualisieren sie ihre Werbung nur einmal pro Jahrzehnt ? ^^ 
Wenn man professionelles Design betreibt ist ein Macbook von mir aus zu was zu gebrauchen. Aber wenn man surft, spielt und dergleichen finde ich es auch ziemlich überteuert.


----------



## muehe (5. März 2010)

schick sind sie ja , Design gefällt mir auch

Verarbeitung und Materialen sind sicher auch top 

is das eigentlich Alu oder sieht das nur so aus ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2010)

_Ist Alu :-)_


----------



## muehe (5. März 2010)

würde aber auch was aktuelles nehmen mit i5 , i7 und guter Grafik und wenn du schon soviel Geld ausgeben willst dann dabei halt eins mit gutem Design , Verarbeitung Richtung Sony Vaio etc. 

Laptops nich viel Plan gibt sicher auch unbekanntere "Edel" Hersteller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (5. März 2010)

Man sollte warten dieses Jahr noch, bis die neuen MacBook Pro's rauskommen.


Denn es wird sicherlich ein Hardware Update geben bei den MacBook Pro's und Mac Pro's


----------



## &#40845;Nami (5. März 2010)

wenn dann erstmal das Macbook Pro 13 und ist mehr fürs Surfen und für spielerein gedacht habe ja noch ein großen Rechner daheim.

ansonsten welche Notebooks würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Asoriel (5. März 2010)

naja, nur für surfen und ein paar Spielereien, dafür ist ein MacBook zu schade, vor allem die Pro-Version. 


Auch wenn ich persönlich kein Mac-Fan bin: Macs sind zum arbeiten - wenn man sich denn daran gewöhnt hat - sicher klasse Geräte und bringen auch ihre Leistung. Aber eine solche hohe Summe für eine vergleichsweise so geringe Rechenleistung zu bezahlen - vor allem wenn man sie garnicht nutzt - halte ich für vollkommen übertrieben. Und im 08/15-Betrieb hat man (so behaupte ich) von OS X kaum Vorteile.

Wenn du wirklich üppig Kohle hast, dir die Dinger gefallen und du bereit bist, dich komplett umzugewöhnen, dann kauf eins. Willst du aber (für deine Anwendungen) ein sinnvolles Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, dann würde ich persönlich ein normales Notebook im Bereich 500€ kaufen.


----------



## &#40845;Nami (5. März 2010)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja, nur für surfen und ein paar Spielereien, dafür ist ein MacBook zu schade, vor allem die Pro-Version.
> 
> 
> Auch wenn ich persönlich kein Mac-Fan bin: Macs sind zum arbeiten - wenn man sich denn daran gewöhnt hat - sicher klasse Geräte und bringen auch ihre Leistung. Aber eine solche hohe Summe für eine vergleichsweise so geringe Rechenleistung zu bezahlen - vor allem wenn man sie garnicht nutzt - halte ich für vollkommen übertrieben. Und im 08/15-Betrieb hat man (so behaupte ich) von OS X kaum Vorteile.
> ...



Ich arbeite ja auch viel mit Grafik programmen und mach meine eigenen Youtube clips also ich arbeite schon damit so ist es nicht, aber ich surfe halt auch sehr viel.


----------



## muehe (5. März 2010)

da wär dann vielleicht auch n Lenovo was


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2010)

&#40845;Nami schrieb:


> Ich arbeite ja auch viel mit Grafik programmen und mach meine eigenen Youtube clips also ich arbeite schon damit so ist es nicht, aber ich surfe halt auch sehr viel.



_Aufjeden Fall ein Grund mehr für einen Mac - mMn..und das schnuckellige 13" Book ist ziemlich sexy wie ich finde..in Alu aber auch in Weiss.._


----------



## Caps-lock (6. März 2010)

> Ich arbeite ja auch viel mit Grafik programmen und mach meine eigenen Youtube clips also ich arbeite schon damit so ist es nicht, aber ich surfe halt auch sehr viel.



Auf jedenfall ein Grund für einen Windowsrechner. Damit du deine Programme weiternutzen kannst und auch einfach zwischen deinem Hauptrechner und deinem Notebook Dateien austauschen und ohne weiteres Konvertieren 100% nutzen kannst.


----------



## Rethelion (6. März 2010)

&#40845;Nami schrieb:


> Ich arbeite ja auch viel mit Grafik programmen und mach meine eigenen Youtube clips also ich arbeite schon damit so ist es nicht, aber ich surfe halt auch sehr viel.



Und welches Betriebssystem hast du jetzt? Falls es Windows ist musst du erstmal schauen, dass deine Programme auf dem Mac auch laufen.
Aber für Foto- und Videobearbeitung braucht man eh mehr Leistung, also wenn du eh schon einen guten Rechner hast, dann würde ich diese Sachen auch auf dem Rechner machen. Das Macbook wird, auch wenn es für solche Aufgaben geeignet sein mag, trotzdem nicht die Wunder-Leistung bringen; noch dazu auf einem kleinem Notebook-Display wäre mir das ganze zu anstrengend.


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2010)

Trotzdem läuft so ein MacBook Pro um Welten besser, als so manche Desktop PC's im 900 Euro Bereich.

Und zu Videobearbeitung ist iMovie was kostenlos drin ist, um Welten besser als Windows Movie Maker, das kann mir keiner ausreden.


----------



## Klos1 (6. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Trotzdem läuft so ein MacBook Pro um Welten besser, als so manche Desktop PC's im 900 Euro Bereich.
> 
> Und zu Videobearbeitung ist iMovie was kostenlos drin ist, um Welten besser als Windows Movie Maker, das kann mir keiner ausreden.



Zum zweiten Punkt kann ich nichts sagen, da ich weder Windows Movie Maker noch IMovie kenne. Aber wenn dieser MAC Pro besser läuft, als ein Desktop für 900 Euro, dann hat entweder der Erbauer des Desktops völlig versagt, oder derjenige, der davor sitzt sollte sich lieber eine Konsole aneignen, weil er mit einen richtigen Betriebssystem schlicht und ergreifend überfordert ist.

Für 900 Euro bekomme ich nen AMD965 nebst 4GB Ram und eine ATI5850. Zu behaupten, daß ein MAC mit Core2Duo mit 2,53 Ghz, 4 GB Ram und Geforce 9400M schneller sei, ist einfach nur noch lächerlich.
Ich bin zwar kein MAC-Fan, doch ich war in der Berufsschule auch schon an IMAC's gesessen, so ist es nicht.


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2010)

Wenn auf beide Betriebssystem Mac OS X laufen, dann sicher, aber so nicht. Mac OS X läuft auf dem MacBook Pro so schnell, wenn man was öffnet, öffnet es sich, man schaltet den Rechner aus und er ist aus. Bei Windows lädt das und lädt.

Von der Spiele Leistung keine Frage, aber zum arbeiten ist ein Windows Rechner nicht umbedingt schneller.


----------



## Rethelion (6. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Trotzdem läuft so ein MacBook Pro um Welten besser, als so manche Desktop PC's im 900 Euro Bereich.



Solange es kein billiger Fertig-PC ist stimmt dass sicher nicht.


----------



## Klos1 (6. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn auf beide Betriebssystem Mac OS X laufen, dann sicher, aber so nicht. Mac OS X läuft auf dem MacBook Pro so schnell, wenn man was öffnet, öffnet es sich, man schaltet den Rechner aus und er ist aus. Bei Windows lädt das und lädt.
> 
> Von der Spiele Leistung keine Frage, aber zum arbeiten ist ein Windows Rechner nicht umbedingt schneller.



Beim booten und runterfahren mag das sein. Aber wenn der Desktop mal steht, dann geht auch bei mir allles sofort auf. Was du auch nicht vergessen darfst: Windows ist wesentlich offener als MAC OS. Auf dem Scheiß läuft ja nichts, außer Apple-Grütze. Auf Windows kann ich tun und lassen, was ich will. Das ein solches OS etwas andere Anforderungen stellt, sollte klar sein. Und dennoch: Wenn ich auf dem Desktop bin, dann öffnet sich auch das, was ich anklicke. Meist in einer Zeit < 1 Sekunde.

Was bei Windows der Nachteil ist, ist die Tatsache, daß es halt tendenziell schnell zumüllt. Das Problem hat man bei MAC OS nicht. Mit Windows musst du dich einfach ein Stück weit auskennen. Es muss nicht jeder Informatiker sein. Aber man sollte sich bezüglich des OS etwas belesen.

MAC OS kann hingegen einfach nur jeder Trottel bedienen.


----------



## Soramac (6. März 2010)

Klar, ich möchte hier wieder kein Apple vs Microsoft Krieg machen, ich bin auch sehr gerne auf Windows um zu spielen und alles, aber wenn es ums arbeiten geht, bin ich auch gerne auf Mac OS X.

Aber das auf dem Mac OS X nicht viel läuft, das stimmt nicht so ganz, viele Hersteller schreiben ein Mac Client, weil es die Nachfragen sich immer häufen und desto mehr Programme laufen auf Mac OS X, alle Chat, Softwareprogramme, die ich auf Windows benötigt habe, gab es ein passenden Client zu Mac.

Wie du aber schon gesagt hast, wenn man sich schon halbwegs gut mit Windows auskennt, läuft das genau so stabil und schnell wie Mac OS X.


----------



## Nebola (7. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Bei Windows lädt das und lädt.



Mein Win7 startet in knapp 15 Sec, und runterfahren dauert ca- 8-10 Sec 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raefael (8. März 2010)

Du musst Dir darüber im klaren sein das Du jedes Programm das Du bisher verwendet hast neu brauchst, evtl. auch Hardware, Drucker etc. außer Du installierst Windows.
Wenn Du dann die meiste Zeit unter Windows unterwegs bist, lohnt ein Apple nicht, aber das haben eh schon die meisten meiner Vorschreiber gesagt.

Wenn Du bereit bist Dich von der Benutzerführung an was ganz neues zu gewöhnen, das nötige Geld für die Software hast, evtl. gibts auch Freeware, und Spiele nicht ganz oben auf Deiner Liste stehen, dann kauf Dir das Ding. 

Vielleicht wäre auch das Macbook eine Option für Dich? 
Geht nicht ganz so ins Geld und wenn Du Schüler oder Student bist, gäbe es dann ja auch noch die Apple on Campus Angebote.

[twitter]raefael[/twitter]


----------



## Raefael (8. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> -- snipped --
> 
> Was bei Windows der Nachteil ist, ist die Tatsache, daß es halt tendenziell schnell zumüllt. Das Problem hat man bei MAC OS nicht. Mit Windows musst du dich einfach ein Stück weit auskennen. Es muss nicht jeder Informatiker sein. Aber man sollte sich bezüglich des OS etwas belesen.
> 
> MAC OS kann hingegen einfach nur jeder Trottel bedienen.


Und genau das ist es!
Ich will mich um mein OS kümmern können wenn ich möchte und nicht wenn ich muss.
Für Bastler und "Nerds", gibt es unten drunter ja immer noch Darwin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[twitter]raefael[/twitter]


----------



## Independent (8. März 2010)

Kann mich Klos nur anschließen. Betrachten wir die ganze Sache mal anhand von Fakten und Daten, ist ein MacBook einfach nur ein medianpräsentes Prestigeobjekt...Kultgegenstand (nennt es wie ihr wollt), aber garantiert nicht seinen Preis wert.


----------



## painschkes (8. März 2010)

_Bestreitet glaub ich auch niemand..aber es kann sich ja jeder selbst aussuchen pb er dafür soviel ausgeben möchte/kann/will oder ob er sich einfach einen Laptop von einer anderen Marke kauft..

Das Runtergemache die ganze Zeit bringt auch nichts..wer kaufen will kauft , wer nicht , der nicht.._


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2010)

Aber es hat eine beleuchtete Tastatur!


----------



## painschkes (8. März 2010)

_Hauptsache man gibt seinen Senf dazu? Kuhl.._


----------



## OldboyX (8. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn auf beide Betriebssystem Mac OS X laufen, dann sicher, aber so nicht. Mac OS X läuft auf dem MacBook Pro so schnell, wenn man was öffnet, öffnet es sich, man schaltet den Rechner aus und er ist aus. Bei Windows lädt das und lädt.
> 
> Von der Spiele Leistung keine Frage, aber zum arbeiten ist ein Windows Rechner nicht umbedingt schneller.



Hochfahren und runterfahren macht man aber nicht so oft, dass es großartig von Bedeutung wäre ob das nun 10 Sekunden oder 20 Sekunden oder nur 5 Sekunden dauert. Bei allen anderen Sachen die zeitintensiv sind (gerade was Bildbearbeitung und Videobearbeitung usw. angeht) ist ein 900 Euro Desktoprechner um so viel schneller als ein ähnlich teures MacBook, dass deine Aussage nicht nur lächerlich ist sondern dich definitiv als absoluten Apple Fanboy outet.

Mac OS mag stabiler laufen, weniger anfällig für Viren, Spyware usw. sein und der Nutzer braucht nichts zu wissen / können sondern verlässt sich darauf, dass das Ding einfach "läuft". Die Nachteile (vieles läuft auf Mac OS nicht) etc. wurden hier schon deutlich beschrieben und auch die Vorteile. Doch um es nochmal ganz klar zu sagen:

Preis / Leistung ist bei jedem Apple PC/Notebook sehr viel schlechter als bei einem ähnlich teuren Windows Gerät. Wo Geld keine so Große Rolle spielt, dafür Zuverlässigkeit für gezielte Programme und natürlich auch das Design (und das ganze Apple "lifestyle" drumherum) sind Apple Geräte eine wunderbare Sache.

PS: Wer Windows halbwegs pflegt und nicht leichtsinnig damit umgeht kommt gut auch 5 Jahre ohne formatieren über die Runden. Das Problem ist natürlich, dass mit mehr Möglichkeiten auch mehr Fehler passieren können.


----------



## Klos1 (8. März 2010)

Weniger anfällig für Viren würde ich nichtmal sagen. Es gibt de facto weniger potenzielle Gefahren für das MAC OS. Das heißt aber nicht, daß es kaum möglich ist, einen MAC zu infizieren.
Die Vergangenheit hat hier Gegenteiliges gezeigt. Programmierer machen sich den Leichtsinn vieler MAC-User zu Nutzen, die im Glauben sind, einen MAC müsse man nicht schützen und nehmen jene MAC-Rechner als Inkubator, um von dort aus dann Windows-Rechner zu infizieren.

Genau über diesen Sachverhalt gab es schon mehrere Berichte. MAC-User, die dem Glauben verfallen sind, sie seien nicht auf der Liste von irgendwelchen Angreifern, sind eine potenzielle Gefahr.

Es gibt nur mehr Viren für Windows, weil es sich hier für die Angreifer mehr lohnt. Erstens mal gibt es sehr viel mehr Windows-Rechner und zweitens wirst du in den meisten Institutionen, wo man wirklich empfindliche Daten gespeichert hat, kaum einen Rechner oder Server mit MAC-OS finden. Da läuft Windows Server, Linux und derartiges.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. März 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Hochfahren und runterfahren macht man aber nicht so oft, dass es großartig von Bedeutung wäre ob das nun 10 Sekunden oder 20 Sekunden oder nur 5 Sekunden dauert. Bei allen anderen Sachen die zeitintensiv sind (gerade was Bildbearbeitung und Videobearbeitung usw. angeht) ist ein 900 Euro Desktoprechner um so viel schneller als ein ähnlich teures MacBook, dass deine Aussage nicht nur lächerlich ist sondern dich definitiv als absoluten Apple Fanboy outet.


Richtig bin der selben Meinung! und wer sitzt den schon vor dem PC und wartet bis er auf gestartet ist? als ich kenne Niemanden....


----------



## Soramac (8. März 2010)

Natürlich kann man immer sehr gut auf Mac rumhacken, aber mal die Nachteile an Windows mal mit einbeziehen.. nee, bloß nicht, ist alles billiger und billiger usw. 

Ihr seid schon Helden.


----------



## Yaggoth (8. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man immer sehr gut auf Mac rumhacken, aber mal die Nachteile an Windows mal mit einbeziehen.. nee, bloß nicht, ist alles billiger und billiger usw.
> 
> Ihr seid schon Helden.




Naja, wenn hier jemand um Rat fragt, dann fragt er meist nicht nach "Was gefällt dir besser?" denn diese Frage würde ihn kaum ein Stück weiter bringen. 
Ergo geht es den meisten (gerade denen die sich mit der Materie weniger beschäftigen) um Preisleistung. Da wendet man eben die selben Kriterien an, welche man bei einer Empfehlung für eine bestimmte Grafikkarte, eine neue CPU oder sonst ein Einzelteil anwendet. 

Tut man dies bei einem Mac stellt man unweigerlich fest, dass die Rechenleistung je € geringer ist als bei anderen Modellen.

Und wenn hier ein Anwender keinen speziellen Grund für einen Mac hat, wird er kaum einem empfohlen bekommen. Ob derjenige vielleicht keinen nachvollziehbaren Grund wohl aber einen fable für Mac´s hat kann hier nicht sinnvoll berücksichtigt werden. Wenn dem nämlich so wäre, würde er wohl erst recht nicht in einem Technik Forum fragen...


----------



## Spawnferkel (8. März 2010)

juhu, BS-krieg.

macs sind schon recht interessant, was verarbeitung und komfort angeht, und die software-menge für mac-rechner steigt auch immer weiter an, gerade dadurch, dass der markt in letzter zeit so gewachsen ist. zusätzlich dazu hat der mac den vorteil, dass alles komplett an das eine system angepasst ist, es ist "aus einem guss" und funktioniert einfach, was auch schon mal angenehm sein kann. für den TE von interesse ist, dass der mac gerade auf design- und multimedia-anwendungen ausgelegt ist, sich somit ziemlich gut für die video-bearbeitung eignet. nachteil ist natürlich der hohe preis, aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.

wer aber die zeit und auch die lust hat, sich mit seinem betriebssystem ein wenig zu beschäftigen, kann sich mal einen linux-rechner einrichten. richtig konfiguriert holt das um einiges mehr aus nem rechner raus, als win das könnte, und man kann wirklich alles an den eigenen bedarf anpassen. beim kauf aber unbedingt drauf achten, dass es für die hardware auch schon die treiber gibt, sonst kann das ganze schnell in frust ausarten. interessanterweise tuts da ein recht preisgünstiger rechner, da ältere hardware weniger kinderkrankheiten aufweist. man muss jedoch beachten, dass linux-rechner produktiv-systeme sind, und nicht zum spielen geeignet, und wies mit video-bearbeitung aussieht weiß ich grad nicht, gibt aber für fast alles eine software-lösung.


----------



## Klos1 (8. März 2010)

Die Nachteile wurden doch aufgezählt. Es ist komplexer strukuriert und bedarf einer intensiveren Pflege. Und sogar dann kann man nicht gänzlich verhindern, daß es einen zumüllt.
Vor allem die Registry, wo man sich schlicht und ergreifend auf die Deinstallationsroutine verlassen muss, damit entsprechende nicht mehr benötigte Einträge wieder entfernt werden.

Aber das ist halt eine Altlast von Windows. Mit .NET wurde das Ende der Registry quasi schon eingeläutet. Aber zuviele alte Anwendungen nutzen sie eben noch als Datenspeicher und sind von ihr abhängig.

Das sind für mich die elementaren Nachteile. Damit kann ich aber leben, denn die Vorteile überwiegen für mich persönlich eindeutig.


----------



## Nebola (8. März 2010)

Also ich finde die Apple Produkte eigentlich sehr Klasse, gute verarbeitung, tolles Design (meiner Meinung) Comfort, nunja dazu kann ich jetzt nichts sagen, hab nur nen iPod Touch und iPod nano.

Also ich hätte auch sehr gerne nen Macbook, Macbook Pro, allersings muss ich wegen des Preises darauf verzichten.

Ich finde Apple nur in Sachen P/L Mist, aber man wird ja net zum kauf gezwungen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (8. März 2010)

> gute verarbeitung


Ähm gibts hier nicht dauernd Leute die sich beschweren das ihre iPod Kopfhörer kaputt sind ? Oder das ihr iPhone/Pod Ärger macht ? 

Und mein Problem mit Apple ist, dass sie mit "formschönen" Adjektiven, technische Mängel / Schwächen ausgleichen.


----------



## Nebola (8. März 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ähm gibts hier nicht dauernd Leute die sich beschweren das ihre iPod Kopfhörer kaputt sind ? Oder das ihr iPhone/Pod Ärger macht ?



Ja die iPod Kopfhörer sind scheiße, aber das sind denke ich mal 80% der Standardkopfhörer. Ipod und iPhone machen glaube ich net oft ärger.

Entweder hin und wieder iTunes, das faxt manchmal rum wegen Antivirenprogramm, dass Downloads blockt, oder einmal irgend nen Thread hier, wo iPod net erkannt wird.

Aber warum soll das an Appel liegen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (8. März 2010)

Gut dann stelle ich mal folgende neutrale Frage:
Ist ein Nvidia 9400m ein fortschrittlicher Grafikprozessor für atemberaubende grafische Perfektion bei aktuellen 3d-Spielen ?


----------



## Soramac (8. März 2010)

Man kann hier wirklich in keiner Weise Apple Produkte mit Alienware vergleichen, sie sind zum arbeiten da und nicht zum spielen.


----------



## Caps-lock (8. März 2010)

Diese Aussage stammt exakt so von Apple und nicht von Alienware.


----------



## Soramac (8. März 2010)

Entspricht nunmal die Tatsache, ich hole mir ja kein iMac, Mac Pro oder Sonstiges zum Spielen.


----------



## Caps-lock (8. März 2010)

Ne du verstehst meinen Punkt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Es mag ja sein das ein Mac wunderbar für manche Berufsgruppen zum Arbeiten geeignet ist. Und es ist ja auch von Vorteil das alles aus einem Guss ist.
Aber manche Werbeausführungen von Apple sind ganz klar falsch und irreführend und sie verwenden genauso gerne bombastische Adjektive, wie die Hersteller von Billigpcs.


----------



## Erz1 (8. März 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ne du verstehst meinen Punkt nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ungalubliche 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher und galaktische 1 TB Festplatte. *g* (Zitat aus unsere Media Markt Werbung).
Ich glaube einfach, dasss jeder für sich selbst wissen sollte, was er kauft.
Für's spielen sind die Applesachen aber ein NO-Go.
Und ja, ich wollt nur mit meinen Senf dazugegeben, weil das hier schon X-beliebig oft drin stand.


----------



## Klos1 (8. März 2010)

Naja, ob die Qualität von Apple jetzt wirklich so imba ist. Ich kenne jetzt schon zwei Leute, deren Display des IPhones Luftblasen aufweist. Dann gab es mal Schlagzeilen, daß einige IPhones sogar explodiert sind. An den IMAC's in der Berufsschule konnte ich jetzt auch keine sonderlich tolle Verarbeitung feststellen. Womit ich auch nicht sagen will, daß sie schlecht war.
Es waren halt die üblichen verdächtigen Komponenten, die überlicherweise ein Computer aufweist, eingehüllt in Plastik.

mmh...das hab ich eigentlich überall. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. März 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Entspricht nunmal die Tatsache, ich hole mir ja kein iMac, Mac Pro oder Sonstiges zum Spielen.



Stimmt aber du Kaufst dir Mac um dann Windows Drauf zu Klatschen.... xD


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2010)

Naja, da kommt man ja fast nicht drum rum, wenn man trotzdem ein bisschen spielen will. 
Mit Betonung auf 'ein bisschen'. Klar ist ein Mac nichts für 24/7 Gamer, aber das dürfte ja bekannt sein. Und Sora hat sich das MBP ja auch nicht geholt weil er zocken will...

Zu den explodierenden iPhones - afaik wurde nachgewiesen dass das auf falsche Benutzung zurückführen ist. 
D.h. die Leute haben das Handy vermutlich im Auto das 5 Stunden in der Sonne steht liegen lassen und solche Sachen...


----------



## Klos1 (8. März 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Naja, da kommt man ja fast nicht drum rum, wenn man trotzdem ein bisschen spielen will.
> Mit Betonung auf 'ein bisschen'. Klar ist ein Mac nichts für 24/7 Gamer, aber das dürfte ja bekannt sein. Und Sora hat sich das MBP ja auch nicht geholt weil er zocken will...
> 
> Zu den explodierenden iPhones - afaik wurde nachgewiesen dass das auf falsche Benutzung zurückführen ist.
> D.h. die Leute haben das Handy vermutlich im Auto das 5 Stunden in der Sonne steht liegen lassen und solche Sachen...



blabla

Würde ich jetzt auch sagen, wenn ich Apple wäre. Und von nachgewiesen kann doch hier keine Rede sein. Was hat dann der gemacht, der im Supermarkt ne SMS schreiben wollte, als im anschließend das Ding um die Ohren flog und sogar am Auge verletzte?

Und woher kommen die Luftblasen beim Display meiner Kollegen? Schon etwas madig, für ein Telefon zu einem solchen Preis.

Aber ist mir wurst. Wer kaufen will, soll kaufen. Ich wollte ja nur sagen, daß ich von dieser angeblich soooooooooooo tollen Verarbeitung nicht in jeder Beziehung etwas merke. Wie gesagt: Die IMAC's, an denen ich saß, die waren auch nichts anderes als Computerkomponenten verpackt in billigen Plastik. Nichts anderes, als mein Samsung-Monitor auch, nur ist da halt alles in einem Gehäuse.


----------



## EspCap (8. März 2010)

Also das mit den Blasen höre ich zum ersten mal... aber Einzelfälle gibt es immer. 
Aber bevor hier wieder der Glaubenskrieg 'Apple gegen den Rest gegen der Welt' ausbricht, lassen wir das lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der iMac ist aber aus Alu, so am Rande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (8. März 2010)

Also du musst schon zugeben, bei dem neuen iMac wo wirklich nun alles aus Aluminum ist oder dem Mac Pro, da kann man wirklich an Verabeitung und Qualität wirklich in keinster Weise meckern.

Aber, wie ich Klos schon kenne, gibt es halt Leute die sagen, jeder läuft mit nem iPhone rum und sobald, irgendwas negativ ist oder das iPhone ''explodiert'' ist wird gleich aus der Sohle ein Schuh gemacht.


----------



## Klos1 (8. März 2010)

Das IPhone finde ich ja sogar gut. Wie gesagt, ich wollte nur klar stellen, daß ich persönlich an der Verarbeitung nichts aussergewöhnliches feststellen kann. Von einen Smartphone in der Preisklasse erwarte ich das sowieso. Und ich bekomme es auch vergleichbar woanders und muss nicht zwangsläufig zu Apple greifen, wenn ich ein gut verarbeitetes Smartphone möchte.

Wenn sich etwas vom IPhone deutlich von der Konkurrenz abhebt, dann ist das der Algorithmus, der für die Funktionalität des Touchscreens verantwortlich ist. Der Mann, der den geschrieben hat ist VERDAMMT gut!
Das Design des IPhones ist auch zweifelsfrei gut und hebt sich von der Konkurrenz ab. Der ganze funktionelle Aufbau des IPhones, insbesondere das Userinterface ist sehr gut gemacht und sucht definitiv seines gleichen.

Ich rede also nicht prinzipiell alles schlecht, sobald ein Apfel drauf ist. Wenn ich etwas gut finde, dann sage ich es auch. So wie eben auch die Tatsache, daß ein MAC-OS zum Beispiel nicht zumüllt. Ein ganz klarer Vorteil.
Aber bei Windows ist das wie gesagt zum Teil auch stark auf Altlasten zurückzuführen, die jetzt aber nicht so einfach über Board geschmissen werden können, weil sie noch von zuvielen Programmen genutzt werden.

Eine .NET-Anwendung benutzt die Registry eigentlich nicht mehr. Du serialisierst dir deinen Quatsch einfach in ein XML-File. Versionierungen, Angaben über zu benutzende globale Assemblies oder was auch immer, die machst du zum Beispiel in der Anwendungskonfigurationsdatei.

Also, irgendwann wird auch die Registry, die nicht selten für irgendwelche Fehlfunktionen bei Windows verantwortlich ist, gänzlich verschwinden. Aber das wird noch dauern.

Ich verteufel also keineswegs alles von Apple nur so aus Prinzip. Ich mag die Firma an sich nicht, aber das ist ne andere Geschichte.

Und zum Thema Alu: Also, ein ALU-Gehäuse für nen Desktop ist jetzt auch nicht soooooooooo der Burner. Das kann ich mir auch kaufen, kostet halt dann ein bisschen mehr, aber gewiss auch nicht die Welt.
Natürlich ist das nicht vergleichbar vom Design her mit einen IMAC. Dennoch kann ich da an die Hardware ran und wenn ich was tauschen will, dann tausche ich es.

Diese Felxibilität hast du bei Apple nicht. Das ist der Preis, den man da einmal dafür zahlt, daß alles sehr kompakt ist und zweitens, daß es ganz einfach Apple ist.
Was man da jetzt persönlich präferiert, daß sei jedem selbst überlassen. Ich für meinen Teil nehme da lieber den Tower. Da gibt es auch schöne. Das ganze nimmt halt mehr Platz weg und ist mit mehr Kabeln verbunden, aber hey:

Erstens wohne ich keiner Telefonzelle und zweitens bekommt man die Kabel mit etwas Strukturierung auch gut in den Griff, so das es halbwegs geordnet aussieht.


----------



## Xerivor (8. März 2010)

Was hat ein Algorithmus mit dem Touchscreen zu tun? Ist doch nur ne logische Zeichenfolge oder hab ich was verpasst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ok Wikipedia hat gesprochen... aber trotzdem weiß ich noch nicht wie du das meinst... Meinst du damit das Apple ziemlich der erste Hersteller mit Multitouch bzw kapazitiven Touchscreens war?


----------



## Klos1 (8. März 2010)

Nein, ich meine einfach nur, wie gut das Ding funktioniert. Du musst dir vorstellen, daß es da ja unendlich viel zu beachten gibt. Anhand deiner Berührung des Displays muss festgestellt werden, was du nun eigentlich machen willst.
Willst du eine App öffnen, etwas vergrößern oder nur scrollen? Da gibt es eine Vielzahl von Möglichkeiten, die deine Berührung bedeuten könnte. Dahinter steckt ein hochkomplexer Algorithmus, der das auswertet und entsprechende Funktionen einleitet.

Und das das nicht so ganz ohne ist, daß wird einem verdeutlicht, wenn man mal schaut, wieviele Touchscreens sich im Vergleich zur Apple-Lösung doch noch etwas hackelig verhalten. Der Apple-Touchscreen war schätzungsweise nicht der erste, aber er hat zumindest auf dem Smartphone neue Maßstäbe gesetzt. Das flutscht einfach nur so vor sich hin. Das Ding checkt einfach immer, was du von ihm willst.


----------



## Nebola (8. März 2010)

Naja nur Multitouch hat es nocht nicht, oder hat das 3G(s) das schon ? weil mein iPod Touch hats nicht ^^


----------



## Xerivor (8. März 2010)

Klar hat er das du kannst doch Bilder bzw. Seiten vergrößen....


----------



## Nebola (8. März 2010)

Ja, die Menüs haben das nur nicht, die Apps und so ja.


----------



## Klos1 (8. März 2010)

Es ist halt dort implementiert, wo es Sinn macht. Zum Beispiel eben beim serven, wo man die Seiten mit beiden Fingern vergrößert. Wenn ich hingegen auf der Menü-Oberfläche bin, von wo ich Apps starten kann, dann würde es da wohl kein Sinn machen, auf zwei Finger gesondert zu reagieren.


----------

